# Texas City Dike Fishing 05.13.2013



## Bull_Red_Bob (Oct 30, 2012)

We caught "10" real nice specks on 3" Glow Cocahoe Glass Minnows under our lights close to the end of TCD and early Monday hooked up with a Jack Crevalle on big tableshrimp with my surf rig...put up a pretty good fight!:fishy:


----------

